#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  DIRECTIE-ASSISTENT(e) (m/v, 24 uur per week)

## Flupke.

Nieuwsbureau Energeia (Energeia.nl) is de nieuwsautoriteit op het gebied van
elektriciteit en aardgas. Wij maken sinds zeven jaar Energeia Energienieuws, het
online dagblad voor de Nederlandse en Vlaamse energiesector. We zijn op zoek naar een 

DIRECTIE-ASSISTENT(e) 
(m/v, 24 uur per week) 

voor de nieuwsredactie in Amsterdam. 

Liberalisering en privatisering maken de energiesector een van de meest dynamische branches in de economie. De nieuwe collega die wij zoeken ondersteunt de directie op commercieel, administratief n redactioneel gebied. 

Je maakt proefabonnementen aan en belt proefabonnees op om met hen onze dienstverlening te evalueren. Je beheert onze marketingdatabestanden en helpt zo mee bij het opzetten en uitvoeren van marketingacties. Je beheert de abonnementen- en debiteurenadministratie en verwerkt alle inkomende en uitgaande post. Je stelt, op basis van onze eigen energieberichtgeving, externe nieuwsbrieven samen die we produceren in opdracht van klanten. Je bent verantwoordelijk voor het updaten van de
publieke pagina's van onze website.

Je hebt een opleiding achter de rug op MBO+ niveau, waarbij je achtergrond zowel commercieel-administratieve als (journalistiek-)communicatieve elementen omvat. Je
Nederlands, zowel mondeling als schriftelijk, is uitstekend, je Engels moet goed genoeg zijn om internationale telefoongesprekken te voeren. Dat je nauwkeurig en servicegericht bent, spreekt voor zich. We bieden een marktconform salaris, een prettige en open werksfeer met jonge collega's en een vast dienstverband van 24 uur per week. 


Je reactie, voorzien van je CV, stuur je vr 9 december naar Nieuwsbureau Energeia, t.a.v. dhr. A.P.J. (Loek) Caris, directeur Energeia, postbus 36032, 1020 MA AMSTERDAM of per e-mail: [email protected]
(28 nov t/m 5 dec)

----------

